# Speedfan doesnt work on my new pc



## amd64skater (May 20, 2008)

Is their a program other than speed fan that is just like it but somthing else for some reason it wont wont on my system is their any alternative?


----------



## Oliver_FF (May 20, 2008)

CoreTemp will show you your CPU temperatures, it's in the download section somewhere...


----------



## cdawall (May 20, 2008)

hey i noticed your looking for a new gpu you want a XFX 8600GTS XXX ed? 720mhz core clock factory and i have the info for the double lifetime warranty

also try a64info i will upload it this afternoon for now here is coretemp and HWmonitor


----------



## amd64skater (May 20, 2008)

cdawall said:


> hey i noticed your looking for a new gpu you want a XFX 8600GTS XXX ed? 720mhz core clock factory and i have the info for the double lifetime warranty
> 
> also try a64info i will upload it this afternoon for now here is coretemp and HWmonitor



thanks for the programs. now the gpu thing my g/f wont let me spend any money on anything for my comp right now plus i also need a psu to handle that card thanks anyway. hopefully in the near future i can get a gpu and psu


----------



## Nvidia8600gt (May 21, 2008)

Hey amd64 skater i have a athlon64x2 nvidia8600gt and i would like to ask you how can you control the fan speeds for the cpu because i dont get what the other person wrote plz!


----------



## panchoman (May 21, 2008)

nvidia, try using your motherboard's software, as thats about the only thing that can control fan speeds i think


----------



## amd64skater (May 21, 2008)

Nvidia8600gt said:


> Hey amd64 skater i have a athlon64x2 nvidia8600gt and i would like to ask you how can you control the fan speeds for the cpu because i dont get what the other person wrote plz!



speed fan works for fans plugged in ur motherboard


----------



## Nvidia8600gt (May 21, 2008)

*Ok*

Ok thanks guys for your help and i got it to work already i believe. Wow thats a fast internet. Nice computers i also have a dell xps720 which has quad core 4 gigs and 500gbharddrive x2 ohh and also a nvidia 8800gt.


----------



## Nvidia8600gt (May 21, 2008)

My usual internet speed is 420kb


----------



## OlgaRitchie (May 21, 2008)

I would recommend CoreTemp


----------



## Nvidia8600gt (May 21, 2008)

*For???*

What does core temp do??


----------



## OlgaRitchie (May 22, 2008)

Core Temp is a compact, no fuss, small footprint program to monitor CPU temperature.It shows the temperature of each individual core in each processor in your system.


----------



## spearman914 (May 24, 2008)

Use real temp instead. http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/


----------



## mullered07 (May 24, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> Use real temp instead. http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/





OlgaRitchie said:


> Core Temp is a compact, no fuss, small footprint program to monitor CPU temperature.It shows the temperature of each individual core in each processor in your system.



i believe he is asking for another program that will change cpu/mobo header fan speeds, not just monitor temps.

aside from speed fan ive never used another nor know of any. have you tried cpufsb ? cant recall wether that can change fan speeds tho.


----------

